# Stephen Charnock: The glory of God must be our chief end in prayer



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 29, 2020)

When I first read this extract a couple of months ago, it struck me that most of my prayers were idolatrous:

... The glory of God must weigh more in our thoughts than our private interest: his glory is to be our end in our common actions, 1 Cor. x. 31, much more in acts of religious worship. If another end be higher in our hearts, in our prayers, though we pray to God, we really worship an idol, viz. self; though God be the object, yet he is not the end. We must seek to God for all blessings, with the same end for which God gives them; he gives us the highest for his glory: ...

For more, see Stephen Charnock: The glory of God must be our chief end in prayer.

Reactions: Edifying 2 | Amen 1


----------

